# Joyce Hasegawa



## Kramer Chids (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is compot No. 2 from Tom at Fox Valley. It's Joyce Hasegawa (delenatii 'Santa Barbara' AM/AOS x emersonii 'Birchwood'). Like my last compot this thing is gorgeous and full of VERY healthy plants. Tom has the best compots I have ever seen. If you are on the edge about buying from him my last two posts should prove he is an amazing grower. Just don't buy any of his Parvis as I want them all to myself.

WOW!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent looking!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 2, 2012)

Very healthy plants! I bought a flask of Magic Lantern from him last winter and they are doing great.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Todd, I must admit those are the two best compots that I've ever seen bar none.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful plants. Typical of Tom's work!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking good.


----------

